# Golden State Bettas Spring Show



## Mesa (Sep 3, 2012)

Has anyone been to a show put on by Golden State Bettas? There is a show tomorrow, May 11 that I'm thinking about going to but I'm not sure what to expect. Any info is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I was planning to go but plans changed last minute.
This is from their email:
The show is open to the public. 

Viewing is Saturday 1 - 3pm.

The location is:

UCC Plaza

2338 E. Anaheim

Long Beach, CA 90804




There is a raffle and auction from 3:00 pm until finished. Raffle tickets are $1.00 each with all proceeds going to the club. 

Auction fish start for as low as $5.00


----------



## Mesa (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Otterfun. I'm hoping to come home with a new pet quality betta friend so hopefully all turns out well tomorrow.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

have fun, maybe it's better I do not go so I do not have to grief over not being to get a betta. let me know how it went, I am curious too.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Do attend a show. It is educational and you get to meet other betta lovers. And the auction to pick up some nice fish is always a plus too. Have fun and do tell us about it. I'd be interested in an article if you feel you want to write one. Always looking for content to put on my site. Have fun!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think if you can get to a show, definatly go to it. Like basement bettas said it will be very educational, informative, and you will get to see some amazing fish!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Please give us a detailed account of the show and your take on it. 
Have a great time!!!!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Got a chance to pop in for 15 mins. Really cool, will post pics when I get to my desktop, can't link photos w/iphone.

They have auction, judging, Betta and plants for sale. Also, signed up for next club meeting, free membership.

Also asked a judge on how to check for velvet. Basically you shine a flashlight not directly onto the Betta, but sideways and look for specks the are on top of the Betta. So if the Betta has a metallic iridescent there will not be spot/specks laying on top of scales.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

ok, pic posted here:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2024377#post2024377

Oh, got a bag of hornwort for $2, it fills up a 3/4 g jug. A couple of hitchhikers and some eggs I need to take time to remove. very green and healthy. also got a SeaChem Betta Water 8.5oz for$2. I know I know Prime is much better deal, but I just want to make the life of my fish caretaker's easier with the capful measurements instead of using the pipette.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Otterfun said:


> .... I just want to make the life of my fish caretaker's easier with the capful measurements instead of using the pipette.


Put the Prime into an empty API liquid-test bottle. The dripper part pops out (and in). Measures in drops as usual.


----------

